
Apple Said to Be Removing Headphone Jack from Upcoming 2018 iPad Pro Models - okket
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/07/28/ipad-pro-2018-models-no-headphone-jack/
======
walterbell
Are they going to force keyboards + portrait? Isn't that going to make it
impossible to have a one-piece keyboard case? Split-screen was designed for
landscape use. Are we really supposed to give up:

    
    
      - reliable unlock with TouchID
      - keyboard cases
      - headphone jack
      - split screen
      - laptop form factor
      - watching netflix/youtube
      - editing audio/video
      - code editing with split-screen
    

We need a Darwin award for Technology PMs. The 12" iPad was making great
strides towards being a laptop replacement, these changes would take it
backwards to glorified ebook/pdf reader.

